# Scott Foil 20 SRAM red



## jheeno

This forum has been helpful when searched a few things while selecting my new bike
I am posting for future readers who are looking for things that they were wondering about prior to purchasing the Foil

Frame Scott Foil 20 HMF NET size 54
Fork Scott Foil HMF NET, 1 1/8“ - 1 1/4“ Carbon steerer, Integrated Carbon Dropout
Headset Ritchey Pro Integrated
Rear Derailleur
SRAM RED 2012
Front Derailleur
SRAM RED 2012
Shifters
SRAM RED 2012
Brakes
SRAM RED
Crankset
SRAM RED 172mm 53 x 39
Handlebar Scott Road Pilot Pro OS, Anatomic 31.8 mm
Stem Scott Road Pilot Pro OS , 1 1/8, four Bolt 31.8 mm
Seatpost Ritchey Foil Aero Pro Carbon
Seat Scott Road Pro SL
Wheels - Furlcum Racing 5
Chain SRAM REDCassette
Cassette SRAM RED 11-28
Tires Continental Ultra Race fold, 700 x 23
Weight 7.40 kg / 16.30 lbs


----------



## Biker190

She's a beauty! How does it ride?


----------



## jheeno

FAST ... very harsh compared to my trek 4.5 but i'm not complaining yet...


----------



## JC29

Wait.... Original Foil20 with Ultegra, should weight about 7,4kg.... Now... with SramRed... ?? 

Also... how did you managed to buy just the frame of Foil20 ?? I'd buy one if there would be available...


----------



## jheeno

did a deal with the local bike shop
Latest issue of cycling plus magazine weighed the medium foil for 7.6kg so i'm guessing the advertised 7.4kg is small
Most of the weight is in the wheels, handlebar and stem.
Upgrading all three so I should have an update in a few weeks.


----------



## JC29

So... I am thinking about buying complete Foil20 bike... Then sell Ultegra and wheels and buy new SramRed and some sub1300g wheels.... That should get me to about 6,8kg right ?


----------



## jheeno

So the current wheels are 1760 ish ... with sub 1300s that gets you to say 7kg.
lightweight handlebars stem and saddle gets you to 6.8kg 
then you need pedals ... say speedplays 200g .. you are back at 7kg.
Sometimes you've got to wonder when is enough ? I see the items above setting you back an additional $1k.
Then you change the SRAM RED calipers for a weight weenie one ... maybe another 100g ?
I am happy coming from an 8kg trek.


----------



## JC29

Well I was counting like that.... If the weight of fabric Foil20 with Ultegra is 7,6kg (in size 56).... 

Ultegra weights 2,440g
New SramRed comes about 1700g
----------------------------------
So thats about 700g of drop!

Then... 
Cosmic Elites are 1770g
And custom made wheels which I would use are 1280g
----------------------------------
So thats about 500g drop of weight on wheels 

So... All together, that's around 1200g of loss on weight.... So if it weight about 7,6kg that should then bring it to 6,4kg or at least 6,5kg .... Then there are additional 200g of drop possible on the saddle and cockpit... I'm counting that it should weight about 6,5-6,6kg with pedals and bottlecages ... Is that too optimistic? 6,8kg seems reachable in any way.

Now the thing which I don't get it.... How is it possible, that this bike (in the thread) weights 7,6kg with SramRed. I mean... the weight of fabric bike with ultegra should be around 7,6kg (size56).... Okay... Plus 250g for pedals ... But The difference between Ultegra and "old" Red is AT LEAST 0,5kg ! ....


----------



## jheeno

yeah not so sure ... didn't dissapoint me and I do own the old red not the NEW NEW red but the 2011-2012 (labelled 2012) red
Installing a 3T team carbon bar and ritchey WCS carbon stem and my 1500gish wheels arrive next week so i'll let you know

BTW checked all the parts in my bike because you got me a bit freaked out
its all red
red front and rear der, shifters, red chain and an 11-28 red cassette


----------



## JC29

Hehehe  Well you kind a freaked me out to  I was sure that I'll bring my (don't own it yet) Foil 20 to (or under) 6,8kg with sramRed, 1,3kg wheels and 120g saddle.... Now looking of your thread... I'm not so sure any more  

Someone have actual weight of serial Foil 20 with Ultegra (size 56 if possible) ?


----------



## zigmeister

Yeah, my Team Edition with full SRAM Red and heavy carbon clincher, aluminum bars and heavy saddle is weighing 15.8lbs right now.

With my Zipp 303 FC tubulars, 15.4lbs. The seat/aluminum bars etc..add some weight, but I don't mind.

That is fully weighted with computer, speedplay zero stainless etc...I just put my water bottles on and maybe a seat bag for training rides...that lone adds another 4lbs right there on top of the bike weight.


----------



## jheeno

JC29 said:


> Hehehe  Well you kind a freaked me out to  I was sure that I'll bring my (don't own it yet) Foil 20 to (or under) 6,8kg with sramRed, 1,3kg wheels and 120g saddle.... Now looking of your thread... I'm not so sure any more
> 
> Someone have actual weight of serial Foil 20 with Ultegra (size 56 if possible) ?


JennyCraig or weightwatches also offers a 1.3kg loss ... would definitely be cheaper than lightweight wheels and SRAM red ... just kidding
dropped by the bike shop today and I weight the OEM foil 20 with ultegra stock wheels no bottle cage and pedals ... came in at 7.65kg - 7.7kg (dodgy scales)


----------



## jheeno

Update
Frame Scott Foil 20 HMF NET size 54
Fork Scott Foil HMF NET, 1 1/8“ - 1 1/4“ Carbon steerer, Integrated Carbon Dropout
Headset Ritchey Pro Integrated
Rear Derailleur
SRAM RED 2011-2012(older gen)
Front Derailleur
SRAM RED 2011-2012(older gen)
Shifters
SRAM RED 2011-2012(older gen)
Brakes
SRAM RED 2011-2012(older gen)
Crankset
SRAM RED 172mm 53 x 39
Handlebar Scott Road Pilot Pro OS, Anatomic 31.8 mm -> 3T ergonova team carbon
Stem Scott Road Pilot Pro OS , 1 1/8, four Bolt 31.8 mm -> Ritchey WCS 260 carbon
Seatpost Ritchey Foil Aero Pro Carbon
Seat Scott Road Pro SL -> My old road bike saddle (same weight - Velo Senso)
Wheels - Furlcum Racing 5 -> Ebay 50mm clinchers (about 100 grams lighter)
Chain SRAM REDCassette
Cassette SRAM RED 11-28
Tires Continental Ultra Race fold, 700 x 23 -> Schwalbe UltremoZX 25mm
Weight 7.40 kg / 16.30 lbs (without pedals ) -> 7.2kg with speedplay pedals
Overall I am happy and I know what I need to do to get to 6.8kg but I just dont need to
-> Racing tubulars (200-300gram savings)
-> Carbon saddle (100 gram saving over my old saddle)


----------



## JC29

Nice upgrades, but daaaaamn, that's still heavy... I mean... with Red I'd expected that it would easily drop under 7kg


----------



## jheeno

*shrugs* ....


----------



## JC29

Happy to see that for 2013 Scott is offering Foil15 and Foil20 as a frameset... Now it's just a decision... Go weightweenies with F20 and SramRed or F15 with Ui2


----------



## jheeno

I have a thing against electronic thats why I went with Red ...
moved from ultegra to RED ... and I love it ... takes some getting use to with the levers but for my style of riding and shifting .. the double tap works well ..
i can also ride on the drops and hold on to the rear der. shifter and one nudge of my index finger and I am down shifting to go faster ...
whereas with the shimano shifters i had to twise wrist just to shift on the drops
to be honest with you ... I wouldn't worry to much about the weight ... the difference between my 8kg trek and my foil is the stiffness and not how lightweight it is ...


----------



## JC29

Well I kind a also prefer Red over electro. Don't really know why... That's just how it is. But the thing why I am even thinking of going Ui2 is the price I can get stock Foil15 for... I must wait to get the price for frameset only and then I will decide. But so far, I am leaning on Red side. 

Well the main thing, which I expect of Foil is stiffness (over my current bike), but since this is going to be a build of a race bike, I would also like to get it to UCI limit 6,8kg. I mean... If I'm throwing a few k€ again, I would sure like it to take it to the limit. (current bike is 7,3kg). Not that I think that 0,5kg it's going to make a big difference when climbing, but I guess that's in head... "the magic 6,8kg"


----------



## jheeno

then ... 
buy electronic .. buy a cheap set of reds and you can probably do a clean swap without losing too much money
well as i said 
right now the wheels are 1700ish 
and some tubulars gets you below 6.8 on a 54 frame if you change the bar and stem


----------



## jheeno

Update
Frame Scott Foil 20 HMF NET size 54
Headset Ritchey Pro Integrated
Rear Derailleur
SRAM RED 2011-2012(older gen)
Front Derailleur
SRAM RED 2011-2012(older gen)
Shifters
SRAM RED 2011-2012(older gen)
Brakes
SRAM RED 2011-2012(older gen)
Crankset
SRAM RED 172mm 53 x 39
3T ergonova team carbon
Stem Ritchey WCS 260 carbon
Seat Fizik Arione CX
Wheels - Crbon 50mm Farsports rear and 35mm front - total weight about 1400g 
Chain KMC dlc x10sl - 210g
Cassette SRAM RED 11-28
Tires Schwalbe UltremoZX 25mm
Weight 6.9kg with speedplay pedals and bottle cages


----------



## slegros

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## jmoore49

I have a question, just about to do same build myself. Not sure what BB cups needed. I have GXP cranks with a Bb86 press fit adapter. I think this is al I need as the shimano version is removed (com with frame). Is that how you did it yourself? Any advice would be great. Thanks. J.


----------



## jheeno

jmoore49 said:


> I have a question, just about to do same build myself. Not sure what BB cups needed. I have GXP cranks with a Bb86 press fit adapter. I think this is al I need as the shimano version is removed (com with frame). Is that how you did it yourself? Any advice would be great. Thanks. J.



my cranks are gxp

this one
Wiggle | SRAM BB86 GXP PressFit Team Bottom Bracket Bottom Brackets

enjoy the build


----------



## jmoore49

That's great many thanks think I have a bb86 to GXP adapter which hopefully means I don't have to remove the Bb86 cups. Will have to wait and see when the frame arrives in a week or so.
Did you have to remove your BB86? Was that a job for LBS or easy as a DIY?
Looking forward to the build now.
How do find your setup? Have you raced yours or what sort of riding do you do?
Planning on racing mine next season ( club leagues) expecting great things next year..
Thanks again, J.


----------



## jheeno

well mine was a frame with no BB and so thats what i bought
I was told by the LBS the alternative was the adapter so you shold be fine
if you don't have a tool ... be carefull
use this as a guide. if you know your way around you can DIY otherwise i would leave it to the LBS
Tech Tuesday - Overhaul a BB30 Bottom Bracket - Pinkbike
the crit season starts soon so i am planning on racing it

rides stiff compared to my old madone ...
heres my rides anyway and strava link 
Jheeno O. | Cyclist | Strava
Bike Ride Profile | 41kilometers near Sydney Olympic Park | Times and Records | Strava
Bike Ride Profile | 71kilometers near Bexley | Times and Records | Strava
Bike Ride Profile | 70kilometers near Penshurst | Times and Records | Strava
Bike Ride Profile | 55kilometers near Penshurst | Times and Records | Strava
I do Crits, pack rides and a few competitions here and there
I am actually training up for this 160km ride
Fitz's Challenge - Pedal Power ACT


----------



## jmoore49

I suspect I have the wrong adapter, mine is if moving from an existing BB86 already fitted which is what I thought the frame comes with but sounds like yours came with nothing which is probably what I will get too. Anyway not the end of the world. Local BS will probably exchange for what I need. Think I will leave them to fit also. BBs a bit beyond my skill-set. 

Interesting feedback on stiffness, has heard that they are stiff. Hoping not too bone shattering.
Thanks for feedback. Will keep you posted on build progress, am sure will have more Qs.

Sounds like Summer has arrived over your direction. Late Autumn here in Ireland and turbo trainer 
weather.

Thanks again, Julian.


----------



## jmoore49

Interesting to see how you find the Foil over a Long Run. 165k is a good distance.
Have all the bits together for my build now. Will be putting it together in the next few weeks. 
Managed to tie in an expert builder to help out with the BB. After that I can manage everything else myself.
Will post some pics f the finished project. 
Hopefully will have enought posts to put PIcs up by then.


----------



## jmoore49

Very impressed by the quality of the finish on the Frame..some nice detail..


----------



## jmoore49




----------



## jmoore49




----------



## jheeno

what annoys me is the grey parts get really dirty really quickly
even just water / sports drink marks 

but yes ... the finish is awesome


----------



## jheeno

jmoore49 said:


> ht][/QUOTE]
> By the way
> test fit your crank and put a dummy chain on the small chain ring
> I had to remove mine because the integrated chain catcer was too short so I added a spacer. This can't be done unless you remove your crank so best to do it once instead of stuffing around later like what I had to do a few times


----------



## jmoore49

Finally got that build done, some tweaking needed in setup.
One big problem I found was trying to put a carbon railed saddle on. Clamp on seatpost has bolt ins from side rather than from below with most seatposts so carbon rails wouldnt fit, had to revert to aluminium rail only. Anyone any experience of this before. Saddle I wanted to use was Fizik Arione CX with Carbon Rail but had to go with the Arione Versus with Kium rail is all I could get to fit. Going to make for an uncomfortable ride. Havent even managed to take it out for text run yet.


----------



## jheeno

hmmm thanks for the heads up
i have the arione CX - manganese rails and it fits just fine but thanks for the heads up I was actually thinking about upgrading to carbon rails but it seems it can't be done ...
it's interesting you have that problem because the highest spec Foil the Premium seems like it comes with the arione CX - carbon rails ?


----------



## jmoore49

Ok seems there is a solution after a bit of digging:
Weight Weenies • View topic - Scott Foil Saddle Clamp Issues
Looks like there is a replacement clamp for the wider carbon rails of the Arione CX braided...happy days.
Foil premium must have come with the upgraded seat rail clamp.


----------



## jheeno

have you weighed it ?
BTW update for me is that I got Reynolds 46s


----------



## jmoore49

Haven't weighted it yet, will do so in next few days. Not as featherweight as I expected but does feel lighter compared to my other bike. Took it out for first test run yesterday as rain finally stopped so I could get out. Feels very nice, not as stiff as I expected. My first experience using SRAM and have to say I love it. Very precise steering if a little twitchy. New Cosmic SLEs need bedding in so couldn't get an idea of decending speed yet. They make an almighty screech when braking and takes about 300k to break in. Also new for me moving from Compact to standard gearing. Going to take some getting used to on the ascending. Overall very impressed on the short run I did. Must get out for a longer run at weekend.

Did you go for clinchers? Reynolds 46 are a nice wheel, look great on. How do they compare against what you had before?


----------



## jmoore49

Weighed today and coming in at 6.8kg. That's with slightly heavier Fizik Versus saddle. Wold be a little lighter with Arione CX. Zipp Service course SL Bars and Stem probably add a little extra weight, big difference to my Fuji SL that is showing 8.5kg.


----------



## jheeno

jmoore49 said:


> Haven't weighted it yet, will do so in next few days. Not as featherweight as I expected but does feel lighter compared to my other bike. Took it out for first test run yesterday as rain finally stopped so I could get out. Feels very nice, not as stiff as I expected. My first experience using SRAM and have to say I love it. Very precise steering if a little twitchy. New Cosmic SLEs need bedding in so couldn't get an idea of decending speed yet. They make an almighty screech when braking and takes about 300k to break in. Also new for me moving from Compact to standard gearing. Going to take some getting used to on the ascending. Overall very impressed on the short run I did. Must get out for a longer run at weekend.
> 
> Did you go for clinchers? Reynolds 46 are a nice wheel, look great on. How do they compare against what you had before?


Reynolds feel great - I use the chinese carbon rims for commuting and the reynolds for crits and long rides.

I must say that the quality of these wheels are excellent
awesome spec to DT aerolite spokes and DT 240 hubs got them for a killer price too.

well i'm not sure but for me the spec plus the bike just makes me confident - my favorite is the is the off the saddle sprint / chase - on the weekend i chased down a friend on a time trial bike - have a look at my Sat 24/11/12 ride on strava - blistering top speed !.


----------



## mann2

Very very nice setup Jheeno and jmoore! I find my Foil 20 quite perfect, except for the lack of a set-back seatpost.  

anyhow, here's mine...










Thanks for visiting Road Cycling Gear Reviews - RoadieManila!! 

~armand


----------

